# Looking for people to fish with NE Ohio



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Im looking for some people with kayaks that fish in NE Ohio (Ladue,Mogadore, Cuyahoga etc.). It would be fun to have someone to fish with. Let me know if anyone is interested and we can arrange to meet up! Thanks.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Little further to the west of you but planning on fishing Ladue sometime this fall.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I cant shallow water yak...I have a hobie pro angler 14...but would be nice to find some other kayak fishermen to go out with. My friends just don't share my passion.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

hey ktkiff I cant respond to your pm because I don't have enough post? But yeah Im game to hit up lake erie sometime. Ive launched out of edgewater and went down to emerald necklace into the lake.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think total of 5 so...2 more lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know right! So what kinda kayak do you have?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's cool. I have one and that's only because I have no wife or gf ar this time too tell me no lol I think 
I should be able to pm you now. Ill message you later in the day to figure out 
When we can hit the lake.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys I live in Cuy. Falls and have fished Erie for perch out of 
W.W. I have a goofy work schedule with days off in the week
Which is nice when people are at work. Anyways I can meet
Up at Moggy ,WB,CuyFalls river or wing foot and others that 
I have not fished. Send me a pm lets talk


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm down for some group fishing as well.
This is my first season of yak fishing and i'm loving it.
I'm a bit east of you guys, I've been fishing at Mogadore, LaDue, New Lyme and Guilford.

Always up for new water.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lets set something up, I've never fished mogadore but I'm willing to go wherever 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> I cant shallow water yak...I have a hobie pro angler 14...but would be nice to find some other kayak fishermen to go out with. My friends just don't share my passion.


That's what a paddle is for!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I am always out in the lake alone, Not easy but its better than sitting at home. I usually get at least one ASSHAT that want to wake right next to you.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

To paddle a pro angler is like using a golf cart motor to power a suburban lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I know what you mean 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> To paddle a pro angler is like using a golf cart motor to power a suburban lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea it won't make any speed merit that's for sure. 

I find that a push pole works rather nicely when you are in shallow. I use a holdmypole.com in 7' length but wished I gotten the 8' tho. They can be made very easily to since it not much to it.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if you an anchor trolley on your yak, but have you ever used the push pole as a stakeout pole? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Yea I use it for both ways.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

BassMaster19 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im looking for some people with kayaks that fish in NE Ohio (Ladue,Mogadore, Cuyahoga etc.). It would be fun to have someone to fish with. Let me know if anyone is interested and we can arrange to meet up! Thanks.


Hey bassmaster. I'm up for some yak fishing. Rivers or lakes. Let me know. We'll rip some lips...


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

All ways looking for new people to get out and yak fish with ! Went on a trip this weekend and tore the smallies up ! PM me and we can set something up !!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm down but depends where ya go...I can't really do skinny water 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm definately up for a smallie trip. Look me up anytime


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Put me down for some group fishing, mogadore,wing foot, ladue, punderson just about any lakes have a hobie pro 12 not to good in rivers thanks Ron


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got a 14...I feel your pain lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got a native meriner propel and love it. If the water gets too shallow I just flip the propel drive up out of the way and paddle..


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I liked those kayaks when I was shopping for a kayak...I just didn't like how much room you lost up front when its out of the water. Otherwise they look good. So when is everyone available to go? And where?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not sure were everyone is located but if you want to take a good small mouth trip we have been doing pretty well on beaver creek ( I know some said they can't do creeks but its a pretty deep set that let's out into the ohio river . But I'm game to go about anywhere weekends are best for me


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is going to be a statistical nightmare to get people to go lol I've seen post about beaver creek and it sounds great and definitely need to give it a try but travelling that far around this time of year is a no go with work for me at least. Weekends are best for me as well 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Plmrc, where is Beaver Creek? What kind of size do you get into?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

The location i have been fishing is easliverpole area .... You can catch it all over in that area. It's some great fishing . I'm willing to drive to do some fishing just need some one Togo with !


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Is that down rt 11? Or 7? I've gone through there once to get too that casino in wv. I forgot the name of the casino...anyways it closer than I thought 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

You can catch it off 11 down my mountaineer


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey fellas. I camp on the ohio river in Newell wv. I drive right thru east Liverpool when I go. Its not that far at all. I'm definitely up for it. On the weekends of course.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

When you have your next camping trip planed maybe we can hook up ?


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Shoot me a pm we can work something up . We normally try and do mornings but we have done good all threw the day


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright gents... I plan on being on some water sunday morning. Looking for some new smallie waters... anyone want to get together ? I live in the canton area but I'm willing to travel just about anywhere.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

If you hit up somewhere with deep-ish water I'm in...I live near cleveland and ill go wherever. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Anywhere up your way ?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I sent you a pm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

I could possibly do Sunday let me know fellas


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent ya a pm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

our canoe club is floating the Tusc river in the Newcomerstown area for smallies this sat. all are welcome.


----------

